# SpyAxe



## glyndo (Nov 13, 2005)

hi,
i downloaded a program called SpyAxe. it looked like a decent program but its been nothing but trouble. i think its malware becos when ive tried to delete it, nothing happens. the uninstall program says uninstallation has been successful, but when i reboot my system, its back! it also keeps bringing up an info box in my system tray, telling me my computer is infected by spyware. i have run spywareblaster, spy bot, everything i can think of and have been recommended by others. can some one plese help me!!!!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Glyndo -

Contrary to what some posters would have you believe, this company's uninstaller is malware or infected itself.

The best first step would be to post a HijackThis log in the HJT forum.

please download HijackThis  - this program will help us determine if there are any spyware/malware on your computer. Double-click on the file you just downloaded.
Click on the "Unzip" button to install. It will by default install to the directory - C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\

Double click on HijackThis.exe to run the program.

1. If it gives you an intro screen, just choose 'Do a system scan and save a logfile'.
2. If you don't get the intro screen, just hit Scan and then click on Save log.
3. Post the hijackthis.log file in the HijackThis Log Help forum. Do not fix anything in HijackThis since they may be harmless.


----------

